# Best way for Bluetooth file transfer



## throwbot

What's the best way to transfer files like roms and stuff via Bluetooth?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thorn11166

You must have a lot of time on your hands? Just sending a song from my nexus to my nexus 7 took about 30sec so it's probably gonna take awhile for an entire rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepolishguy

Do you have to use blue tooth because you don't have a wireless connection? If you don't have wifi available I would probably just plug the thing in. I tried 1 or 2 blue tooth file transfer apps from the Play Store and found that instead of being easier it was just more complicated than plugging in and dragging and dropping.

If you do have wifi available a lot of people swear by Airdroid (available in the Play Store). I use it now and then - but again - I still find that the "easier" wireless experience just proves to be more time consuming in the long run.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help on the blue tooth suggestions - but hope a little input helps.


----------



## altimax98

If you have 2 NFC devices then use Blue NFC. It is quite speedy and really great. It even adds itself to the share links for quick access


----------



## throwbot

Word, I've never tried BT file transfers so I wasn't really sure how long they took.

The reason I was asking is BC I'm away from my computer a lot, and im looking for a quick way to transfer files back and forth from my gnex to my seven.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thorn11166

Would wifi direct work?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

Yeah, I think that's what WiFi direct is for, I've just never tried to use it. You'd think they wold make NFC a little more usable for something like this. Its cool giving market links and stuff, but id like to see some straight up data transfer with it.

Do you know if WiFi direct can transfer like that ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot

altimax98 said:


> If you have 2 NFC devices then use Blue NFC. It is quite speedy and really great. It even adds itself to the share links for quick access


Blue NFC, is that n app?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron

I can't get blue NFC app to work with sgs3 and my nexus 7.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

